# New pedalboard build



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

so I had an idea, and a friend said “Yep! I’ll take one!” , to build a more compact, 2-tier pedalboard that fits a retro suitcase.
48cmx40x15
Here’s some pics.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Here’s in the case.







View attachment 217256


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

That's wonderful! Congratulations! It looks rock solid and the suitcase itself is very cool.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

2 thumbs up. Doggy approved I see.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

davetcan said:


> 2 thumbs up. Doggy approved I see.


Oh yes, Kitty is my offsider. She a 1 year old 57 pedigree Rez Rescue.

This is the “prototype “ (means that all the mistakes I make can be sorted before I build mine!)


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Do I see some Ikea in there?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Electrics


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

Looking good so far!
Where do you get your parts to build these?I’d like to take a crack at it,too.
Sorry for the hijack.
Thanks,

Scott


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

powrshftr said:


> Where do you get your parts to build these?


No problem! No hijack here. I got the electrical stuff from B&E Electronics (jacks,switch & IEM jack.)
Wood, hinges & clasps from Home Depot.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wired & black.
View attachment 217460


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Rubber feet, Velcro, fx for trial.
Me likey.
See what buddy thinks before I make#2!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very very nice work. Congrats and i wish i could do woodwork like you


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 9, 2015)

That's awesome! I'm an MS3 user too, yours makes my home made board looks like kinder blocks! What would you charge for one?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice work.
What does it weigh? (empty)


----------

